# burned popcorn in pot



## littlehawksmom (May 22, 2005)

I should nothave used my big stainless steel pot for popcorn, but I did and now it has burn marks from the burned popcorn. No amount of scrubbbing hs worked. This is the pot I use to make cheese and yogurt, where i steriliize it with bleach or boilling. Will this pot still become sterile with these black spots in it? And will the milk smell like burnt popcorn. What can I do?
I need a new pot, don't I...


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

Hello,
Sometimes burn marks will come off with vinegar and baking soda... but it sounds like you should try Bar Keepers Friend. It's a cleansing powder and now comes in a liquid too. I once saved my good stainless steel pot from a similar situation with it. I don't know about the liquid, but the powder version of BKF is a mild abrasive so use a lot of water and rub in small circles.









GL
HTH


----------



## Leylla (Aug 22, 2006)

I did this in my pressure pot once...

I think I ended up boiling vinegar the letting it cool a touch then adding in a ton of baking powder and using a copper scrubbie....

Steph


----------



## lucyem (Apr 30, 2005)

I saw an episode of Clean Your House on BBC America where they easily cleaned a pot like this. Of course I cannot remember what they did. I remember them heating up something in the pan to boiling. Then they were able to almost wipe the burnt out. Wish I could be more help. I erased the episode off the tivo. But I did find a discussion here with similar solutions:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums...n-help-34.html


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Hot acidic stuff will take it out. You could boil vinegar or lemon juice. I'd just make tomato sauce for spaghetti, though, because it smells better.


----------



## littlehawksmom (May 22, 2005)

Thank you, thank you. I will try it soon. I want to make yogurt again.


----------



## littlehawksmom (May 22, 2005)

It worked! The boiling of vinegar that is. I am amazed and thankful.


----------

